# Schrift einstanzen



## Streicher13 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier, habe die Suchfunktion auch genutzt. Zu meinem Problem habe ich Threads gefunden, aber bin aus denen nicht schlau geworden. Bei mir hat es nie geklappt. Insofern bräuchte ich jemanden, der sich die Zeit und die Geduld nimmt, mir mein Anliegen Schritt für Schritt genau zu erklären.

Ich möchte die Schrift in ein Bild einstanzen. Es soll aber homogen aussehen. Der Helm ist von einem Uruk Hai (Herr der Ringe), der Text besteht aus drei Buchstaben - BrD. Die vorhanden Schriftzüge in dem Bild müssen natürlich weg. BrD würde meiner Ansicht nach am besten auf den Wangenschutz passen. Den Font, den ich verwende, kann ich ja dann selber einfügen, soll eigentlich ein Herr-der-Ringe-Schriftzug werden. Nenn euch dennoch mal den Namen - Fanjofey Leoda AH.

Das ganze soll ein Clanlogo werden. Am besten in einer Größe, die ich dann selber runterskalieren kann, wenn nötig.

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Antwort. Freu mich.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (12. Oktober 2008)

Was für Threads und was bedeutet "nicht schlau daraus geworden".
Was hast du probiert, woran bist du gescheitert?

Text mit Ebeneneffekt "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief" mit entsprechenden Einstellungen müsste ja eigentlich schon reichen für ein "Clanlogo" ...


----------



## Streicher13 (13. Oktober 2008)

Erstmal danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Na ich meine Stanz-Threads aus diesem Forum. Da stehen dann so Sachen wie: "Ja, du musst das mit abgeflachten Kanten und so machen. Dann den Wolkeneffekt...". Es stehen meistens nur einzelne Tipps. Nie vollständig. Das bringt mich ja nicht weiter. Wie gesagt, ich bräuchte einmal ein komplettes Tutorial, damit ich es lerne. Einzelne Schritte bringen mir nichts, die bekomm ich auch so heraus.

Hab das jetzt nur mit abgeflachten Kanten und Relief unten reingehängt. Naja, mir reicht das nicht wirklich, auch wenn es "nur" für einen Onlineclan ist. Außerdem sieht es auf einer Skalierung von 150x150 mies aus, da man "BrD" quasi nicht sieht. Ich bin gerade ratlos. Hab immer saumäßig viele Ideen, kann sie aber zum Teil nicht umsetzen.

Ich habe probiert, eine Schrift in dieses Bild einzustanzen/einzubrennen. Dazu habe ich eine neue Ebene erstellt, und dort den Schriftzug auf die Ebenenkopie des Hintergrunds geschrieben. Nachdem ich dann den Schriftrahmen mit dem Zauberstabwerkzeug markiert hatte, hab ich es nicht hinbekommen, die Schrift auf das Hintergrundbild zu pflanzen und einzustanzen. Ich denke, dass ich kurz vor dem Ziel war. Aber genau das meine ich, ich brauche einfach einmal einen gut nachvollziehbaren Guide.

P.S.: Wie du/ihr seht, nutze ich Photoshop auf Deutsch. Achja, es ist übrigens Photoshop CS 2


----------



## Desperone (13. Oktober 2008)

Ok hier ist ne fixe Variante.

Also du schreibst deinen Text (farbe weiß). Die Ebene wo der Text drauf ist rasterst du (rechtsklick auf die Ebene -> Rastern). Die Ebene auswählen und Transformieren (strg+t). 
Jetzt schiebst du dir dein Text hin, so das er Perstpektivisch korrekt ist. 
Wenn du damit fertig bist dublizierst du die Ebene (strg+j). Die neue Ebene auswählen und strg+u drücken. Jetzt den untersten Regler nach links verschieben, damit der Text dort schwarz ist. Jetzt dein Verschieben Werkzeug (V) nehmen und 2mal Pfeil Rechts und einmal Pfeil Hoch auf deiner Tastatur drücken. Die Deckkraft vom Weißen Text setzt du auf 75%.
So fast fertig. Jetzt muss du noch (mir fällt der name von der Box nicht ein) in der Box, wo standartmäßig normal (über den Ebenen) steht, Weiches Licht einstellen. Das macht du bei beiden Boxen.

Dann müsste es so aussehen.
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/5426/blubkr8.jpg


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Merci Ich probiere es gleich einmal aus!

P.S.: Kann man so eigentlich auch Bilder, Figuren oder Gegenstände in einen Hintergrund einstanzen?

Edit: Ok, habe alles so gemacht. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass man die Schrift kaum erkennen kann. Was ist zu tun?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Das wählen einer anderen Schriftart. Diese ist zu krakelig. Und für ein Clanlogo finde ich das Bild auch ungeeignet. Die Flächen bieten zwar die Möglichkeit etwas schön "einzustanzen", aber sind doch nicht ausreichend groß. Oder ist nur der Schriftzug euer Logo und das hier soll z. B. in den Header der Page mit rein?


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Müsste ich den Ausschnitt dann kleiner wählen, so das die Fläche größer ist?

Ob das in den Header kommt, ist noch nicht klar. Wir relaunchen bald unsere Seite, und da möchten wir gerne ein völlig neues Design. Deswegen arbeite ich an Avataren, Bannern, Buttons, etc. Ein Logo soll eigentlich extra noch erstellt werden. Da muss "BrD" natürlich schön groß und fett drauf sein.

Zur Schrift: Hätte eben gerne eine Herr-der-Ringe-Schrift benutzt. Hm. Vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal überdenken. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Streicher13 hat gesagt.:


> Ob das in den Header kommt, ist noch nicht klar. Wir relaunchen bald unsere Seite, und da möchten wir gerne ein völlig neues Design. Deswegen arbeite ich an Avataren, Bannern, Buttons, etc. Ein Logo soll eigentlich extra noch erstellt werden. Da muss "BrD" natürlich schön groß und fett drauf sein.



Wofür ist das dann



Streicher13 hat gesagt.:


> Zur Schrift: Hätte eben gerne eine Herr-der-Ringe-Schrift benutzt. Hm. Vielleicht sollte ich das nochmal überdenken. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?



Was spielt ihr überhaupt? Bei soetwas würde ich eine lineare, serifenlose Schrift empfehlen. Wenn sich hier ein Typograf rumtreibt, darf er mir ruhig auf den Deckel hauen wenn ich Quatsch erzähle .


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Na als Avatar soll das dienen. Ich denke, ich habe den falschen Ausschnitt dafür gewählt.



> Was spielt ihr überhaupt? Bei soetwas würde ich eine lineare, serifenlose Schrift empfehlen. Wenn sich hier ein Typograf rumtreibt, darf er mir ruhig auf den Deckel hauen wenn ich Quatsch erzähle



Wir spielen Schlacht um Mittelerde II. "Serifenlose" hab ich noch nie gehört. Ich bin ein Amateur! Hilfe! :-(


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Alles wird dir nicht auf dem Silbertablett serviert . Da gibts im sogenannten "Internetz" einiges darüber. Eigeninitative ist angesagt.


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mir klar. Ich beschäftige mich ja auch damit.  

Hier hab ich die Ausschnitte kleiner gewählt. Sieht schon besser aus, oder? Wobei das zweite zum kotzen aussieht!^^


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Lesbarkeit ist um einiges gestiegen, aber was das ist, erkennt man nicht mehr wirklich....


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Und wie kann ich das lösen? Meinst du nicht, das Fans sowas erkennen? Oder soll ich dann gleich nur noch Teile des Helms nehmen?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Schwierig.  Versuch auch immer mal wieder das Bild so zu betrachten als hättest du es noch nie gesehen.... Man erkennt ein paar Metallteile und irgendwas organisches...Fans erschließt sich das vielleicht schon, aber das Bild schaut zwar so cool aus, aber dafür ist es eher ungeeignet. Oder willst du es unbedingt benutzen?


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Bild eben supergenial. Das Problem ist einfach einmal die Größe, die Avatare haben dürfen und dann der Platzmangel für einen Schriftzug. Vielleicht sollte ich das Bild einfach in ein Banner einbauen und mir ein neues für diesen Zweck suchen.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hier sind schon große Metallflächen im Bild, aber nicht genug. Am besten du suchst dir eine Nahaufnahme von einer Axt oder einem Schwert, auf dem du das richtig schön groß reingravieren kannst.


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hast recht. Dieses hier werde ich wohl in das Headbanner integrieren. Da wäre ja dann eh das Logo fett in der Mitte, dann muss man die Schrift auf dem Helm auch nicht so klar lesen können. 

Wo ich beim nächsten Problem wäre. Logos sehen immer am einfachsten aus, ich find's allerdings schwer.

Ich beschreibs einfach mal, wie es im Headbanner aussehen soll. Links ist hier angehängter Uruk Hai Schädel, am rechten Rand wird einer der guten Seite auftauchen. In der Mitte wird der Übergang durch das Clanlogo "BrD" gestaltet. Jetzt hatte ich die Idee, um den Logo-Schriftzug Ranken verlaufen zu lassen. Vom "B" bis zur Mitte des "r" verdörrte, eventuell bluttriefende, ab der rechten Hälfte des "r" gehen die dann über in schöne grüne Efeuranken. Auf der linken Hälfte des Banners wäre der Hintergrund demnach recht düster (schwarz/rot), auf der rechten heller (grün/grau). Geht sowas? Ich hab keine Idee, wie das funktionieren könnte. Das BrD wäre dann natürlich schön in Steinform, mit leichten Rissen drin. 

Ich weiß, es ist sehr viel, was ich hier verlange. Vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand Lust, diese Sache mit mir gemeinsam anzugehen.


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Geht klar . Ist ja praktisch Standardkost wenn man sich Clanseiten anschaut. Schau einfach mal wie weit du kommst, wenn es Probleme gibt, dann frag hier, irgendjemand wird dir schon helfen .

Zum Logo erstellen: Das ist fortgeschritten und auch zeitaufwendig. Das Logo der deutschen Bank z. B. hat ein Jahr gebraucht . Soviel Zeit musst du nicht reinstecken, aber wie schon so oft empfehle ich das 2-teilige Logotutorial von http://www.photozauber.de


----------



## Streicher13 (14. Oktober 2008)

Da hab ich nur irgendwas mit selber Skizzen zeichnen und so gefunden. Außerdem wurden Corel Draw und so weiter genannt. Hm.

Ich probiers mal, aber wie, weiß ich noch nicht. 

P.S.: Das von der deutschen Bank hat sooo lange gedauert? Das ist doch total easy, oder nicht?


----------



## Ex1tus (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Skizzen! Du musst da jetzt nicht malen können, aber geh zumindest so vor:

I Teil - Handarbeit.
1. Brainstorming - einfach alle Begriffe aufschreiben, wurstegal was da steht. Selbst wenn "hudeldiedudel" dort steht. Einfach alles hinschreiben.
2. Begriffe durchschauen.
3. Dann fallen dir normalerweise schon ein paar Sachen ein. Die grob skizzieren. 
4. Ideen anschauen und die beste wählen oder mehrere zusammenführen.
5. Besser skizzieren.
6. Verschiedene Variationen skizzieren.

II Teil - am Com
7. Bei gut ausgearbeiter Skizze das Logo einscannen und vektorisieren. Wenn nicht das Logo im Illustrator bauen.
8. Viele verschiedene Variationen bauen.
9. Beste nehmen.

Bei Logos kommt es nämlich darauf an, von der Symbolik, der Farbe und dem Aussehen die richtige Aussage zu treffen, bei größtmöglicher Simplizität. Les dir das von Photozauber auch mal durch. Beim Deutsche Bank Logo, was würde dir da spontan an Begriffen einfallen?

Logos technisch umzusetzen ist meist nicht schwierig...


----------

